# New 2006 CR1 SL no fat version



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

New 2006 CR1 SL. Built it tonight but cant ride until Thursday:mad2: Look HSC5 fork,Rolf Elans(clinchers),Stronglight Pulsion Crankset,126g steel BB, Dura Ace Drivetrain, lots other light goodies.13.01 lbs. 5908g. It would be 12.9 if I took computer off .


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

Post some pics !


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*cr1 no fat*



Westbank said:


> Post some pics !


I will by this evening.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*bad photo good bike*



Westbank said:


> Post some pics !



View attachment 78580


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow ! That's one small CR1. It's a XXS I assume ?
Are you planning to replace the EggBeaters ?

Nice setup .


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*low fat build list*

2006 xs CR1 sl frame,look hsc5 fork,Kestral SL bars, Syntace f 99 stem, EC 90 27.2 cut post, slr carbon saddle,Rolf Elan aero clincher wheels,Stronglight pulsion ct2 39/53 Cranks,128g custom steel BB,eggbeater 4 ti pedals,kmc 9sl chain,Dura Ace 9 sti, D/A 12-27 cassette (have a kcnc 126g cassette but dont use it).Zero-G 07-Ti brakeset, Nuke Proof ti skewers (50g),Titanium hardware, Vittoria ultraspeed 140g tires (pictured Conti gran prix). This is a light but sturdy "bunny hop man hole @ 40 mph while smiling" build for 125 lb. rider (me).


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Westbank said:


> Wow ! That's one small CR1. It's a XXS I assume ?
> Are you planning to replace the EggBeaters ?
> 
> Nice setup .


Love the Eggbeaters. No foot issues on 6 hr. rides.No its a XS 49cm. I needed the longer TT.As small as mine looks the XXS has got to look even more Circus like.


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

BTW, you are not supposed to put a shim to accommodate a seatpost with a smaller diameter . You must use a 31.6 seatpost only. Check the little tag that was on the frameset when you bought or check the owner's manual.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*31.6 to 27.2*

not to argue but I dont see a problem. wonder why they say not to


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

The shim can generate more stress on the thin walled seat tube. Check with Scott (email them) but it can void the warranty.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for info.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Westbank said:


> BTW, you are not supposed to put a shim to accommodate a seatpost with a smaller diameter . You must use a 31.6 seatpost only. Check the little tag that was on the frameset when you bought or check the owner's manual.


Thanks again for sharing info. I just got a 31.6 post.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Chop the rest of that seat post sticking down into the seat tube and save another 50 grams.
Looks like sweetness!

Matt


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> Chop the rest of that seat post sticking down into the seat tube and save another 50 grams.
> Looks like sweetness!
> 
> Matt


Come on you think I didnt do that all ready. I got a USE Ailen Carbon 31.6 and cut it down. Just got back from my first long ride and love this Scott even better than my custom Seven & fits better too.:mad2:


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Shimming the seat tube*

It looks like shimming may be okay if you use the right shim. I am using a Specialized Pave post in a 27.2 to get the desired compliant ride. The shim is 100mm long which is longer than if any 31.6 post was at the minimum insertion point. I haven't had any problems yet. They just don't want you to put too much stress on the thin carbon tube with a short shim. 

Matt


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*What is the final weight of this bad boy?*

What's the total configured weight now?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I just got a little cousious when told voids warranty. I dont have enough post sticking out to tune the ride any way. 13.19 with vittoria ultraspeed tires. 13.44 w/ conti GP's


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*140g tires*

Let me know how many flats you get with those 140g tires. I tried once running those 160g Continental Supersonics to save weight. I tried once. I am now on Pro Race 2's and very happy.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*M2 Racer*

M2 racer makes a 90g seat post. You should check that out. That takes you down below 13 pounds. Should be okay with your weight. Sweet.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> Let me know how many flats you get with those 140g tires. I tried once running those 160g Continental Supersonics to save weight. I tried once. I am now on Pro Race 2's and very happy.


140g ultraspeed are only TT hillclimb tires (if even that).Pretty much weighing tires. I race on V.Diamonte Pro Lites @ 180g with no flats nock on wood. Train Conti attack/force. M2 racer post ... I need setback Alien has just enough with saddle all way back.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*What happened to your Giant T-Mobile edition?*

Hey Sevencycle,

What happened to your 13 pound T-Mobile edition? Do you like this CR1 better?
Any pros' and cons? I've owned both as well. I found the Giant to be more comfortable but the Scott to be stiffer.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> Hey Sevencycle,
> 
> What happened to your 13 pound T-Mobile edition? Do you like this CR1 better?
> Any pros' and cons? I've owned both as well. I found the Giant to be more comfortable but the Scott to be stiffer.


As you say Giant more comfy(Lexus). Scott stiffer (Corvette zr1). I may be 50 but its not time for a Lexus. I also have a Hotrod Caddalic i.e Seven Cycle. I will stick with the Vette for now. Comfort wise I use a full carbon saddle so if needed I could find more comfort. I could go 25c tires but I will leave that to the 30 - 40 year old geezers. I built the Giant for my wife but she is 100% Mountian Biker. I am 50/50. 22.5 lb. Kona King and 20.5 lb. Kona Unit.100% weight weenie I guess too.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Gold chain?*

What kind of chain is that and how do you like it? It would go nice on my CR1.

If you got gold wheels too I'd have to call you pimp daddy.

Matt


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

skygodmatt said:


> What kind of chain is that and how do you like it? It would go nice on my CR1.
> 
> If you got gold wheels too I'd have to call you pimp daddy.
> 
> Matt


Dont you see the Diamonds between each spoke. KMC 9sl chain gold or silver. Very light & shifts well. Seems to be strong enough as I (125lbs.) use it for my Mt. Bike too.Later, Gotta go down to the corner and check on my HO's


----------

